# is Tafe the right direction for immigration...????



## r1987

Hi everyone,

I'm from Morocco.and I've ready decided to leave to Australia.due to hard immigration programme I thought about study and after that get my PR because I didn't have my high school degree , and I've 2years diploma as customs broker form Morocco. I plan on going to to study in a TAFE for "Advanced Diploma of accounting" because it's satisfied my passion and I will gain transferrable credits to certain Unis for business, and also i can't afford more than 2 years requirment of study in australia, I'll sell my house for that.

How about my opportunity in success of get my PR and finding a job after graduation? Are there any other good choices in TAFE courses leads to business Unis and PR?



Thanks for looking. 

Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## Wanderer

It's a huge step to look at immigrating to a foreign country and you're coupling a huge gamble financially as well it would seem.

There are hundreds of thousands of international students who study in Australia and from a poster who came to this forum sometime ago and posted a link to another forum or a blog it may have been, there were claims on how some agents overseas were selling courses of study as a means of gaining immigration to Australia and it would seem from the claims made that all was not as good as hoped.

I cannot remember the detail but it could have been that work opportunities did not arise and some students or their families had enormous debts.

In your case you may as you say fund doing a course by selling your house and though that eliminates the education funding debt, you still have to be eligible for immigration at end of the course, then if successful find work and meet your ongoing living costs, housing for starters in Australia being very expensive.

There are a lot of steps involved, a lot can go wrong and so your risk is relatively high.

As to whether you will be able to qualify for immigration, it is likely that it would be an 885/886 that gives people the opportunity for applying when they have studied for two years but you need to thoroughly read the eligibility section for there are other requirements - you need to have qualifications that can be assessed for a particular category on SOL, and together with points for age, english language ability and anything else applicable to your situation gain sufficient points.

Most qualification assessments for SOL classifications usually require degree level qualifications.

And if ultimately successful, what will the job opportunities be like?

And so you then need to look at what course will give you qualifications required for a successful assessment and immigration application and the course not only needs to be approved as per student visa requirements but you also must have an offer of course placement from TAFE or University.

There's certainly no guarantee on you getting immigration approved nor on getting work.


----------



## r1987

Thank you Wanderer for your time and your answer.

I do agree with you that I take high risk from selling my house to moving to the new country,but what I ask about if the qualification of accounting from TAFE is qualified me for taking the 60 or 50 point in MODEL and critical list or not? 

And can i find job beside study to support my self note that I'll pay for 2 years housing advance ? 

And how many it'll take to find one??

For other requirement I think I'm eligible for age because I'm only 23 years old and for language I think I can manged to get 7 in IELTS after 2 years living in english community.For position I don't care due to my plane to continue my study after i get my PR in University of business. So now all my attention that get my PR that's all.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## mike

> So now all my attention that get my PR that's all.


You could also study in your own country, get some work experience and then try for PR.

Thousands of people like you come to Australia to study with the hope of eventually staying, only a small percentage make it. I don't want to dampen your dreams, but you need to be realistic.

I have said this before the government can and does change the skilled list of jobs depending on demand. Imagine you study for a particular occupation and then when you graduate it is removed from the list!

By all means come to Australia to study if that is what you want to do, but be prepared that you may have to go home at the end of your studies.

My advice is to study and work in an occupation that you love doing and the rewards will then follow.


----------



## r1987

Thank you Mike for looking.

But my question still is : Is Advanace diploma of Accounting from Tafe qualified me to get PR or I've get a university diplomaIs it acceptable to gain 50 or 60 point and which is no in critical list ???[/COLOR]

Thank you for your time.

r1987


----------



## Wanderer

Hey r1987, no need for bigger type nor in Red and I've takem it out for you - kind of infers some level of anger.

What you need to do is get the horse hitched to the cart and they're normally at the front.

If you want to develop a long term plan that may lead to a successful PR visa application and base it on an accountancy career, then have a look at the SOL , select your classification and then contact the qualifications assessing organisation - they're shown at back of SOL with their web site and contact details.

Some of them have guides on what qualifications you'll need for a particular classification and whether or not you can email them for help/clarification.

As Mike has indicated to you on your Viasas and Immigration section thread, what is on SOL can change and so another reason for no guarantees and as Mike says, your first goal should be education whether it leads to immigration or not.


----------



## seadragons

r1987 said:


> Thank you Mike for looking.
> 
> But my question still is : Is Advanace diploma of Accounting from Tafe qualified me to get PR or I've get a university diplomaIs it acceptable to gain 50 or 60 point and which is no in critical list ???[/COLOR]
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> r1987


To day yes BUT ??????!!!!!!


----------



## Wanderer

> To day yes BUT ??????!!!!!!


Is that actually the case with the Accountants assessing authority you know Sea Dragon?
Most professional qualifications do need to be of degree standard these days.


----------



## zain2011

@ r1987,

Dude, i am 23 years old student from Pakistan, and i am on the same boat, i am interested in studying accounting in Australia, Therefore i am looking for colleges (specially) because fee's at Universities are really not affordable. i have got overall 6 score in IELTS. and intending to enroll for Jan/feb 2011 intake. and yes, my priority is obtain a PR after completion of my studies, i guess most of the visa consultants here in my city do not properly guide about the reality of obtaining a PR (probably they do not know by them self)

I am confused which institution should i go for?

Kangan Batman or NMIT

for Advance diploma of Accounting, i have come to know that Kangan is Tafe institute but i am not sure about NMIT, however both institutes have good reputation. Now my question is the same as R11987 asked. What is the good of studying at TAFE institutes?

What should an accounting student do to be eligible for PR?

I mean if i go for NMIT, they pathway would be like this:-
*
Advance Diploma of Accounting (2Years, NMIT) ---> Associate Degree of Accounting(1, NMIT) = Total 3 years of education

or

Advance Diploma of Accounting (2Years, NMIT) ---> Associate Degree of Accounting(1Year, NMIT) ---> Bachelors of Accounting (1 Year, NMIT)= Total 4 years of education

*

Queries,

1) Will i become eligible to apply for a PR after completing 3 years of education ended with an Associate degree of Accounting in hand (through above mentioned pathway)

2) What are your opinions for accounting students who want to commence their studies through an advance diploma of accounting in Australia.


----------

